# Cooling fan won't work



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Gus, 
I may not know much about cars and our Cruze's in general, and don't take this the wrong way, but how would you make it run to test it?
I mean, it's frigid cold out now and I don't think it would run even if you let the engine run all night? :huh:


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It should run with the ac on or in defrost mode. The fan also goes nuts if you unplug the air-meter but not on this car, so I don't think the fan works.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What does your temperature gauge say, are you over heating? On these tiny four cylinder cars, fan rarely comes on, 04 Cavalier was that way, even with the AC turned on. Would kick on if the temperature hit 215*F, with a 195*F thermostat. But the Cruze runs normally at 220*F.

If you are overheating, then have reason for concern, here switching on the AC doesn't do anything like a day like today, OAT is -11*F.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Cooling fan should kick in even in the winter if the AC or defrost is running. I have also had it come on with cars while sitting at an idle when the engine starts to heat up. On the Jeeps there is a relay that controls the fan, not sure on the Cruze but I guess it should be similar. For the Jeep Crand Cherokee it was under the passenger headlight and behind the bumper support. That was an expensive labor bill for a $50 part.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Very typical for fans, even two of them with four speeds to be running practically continuously with either a V-6 or a V-8 engine jammed under the hood.

Ha, I just hit the AC on my Cruze driving home in a heat wave of 1*F weather. Nothing happened, the size of the radiator in the Cruze is huge compared to the engine. 

If you open the hood of an Cadillac CTS with a _3.6L_ V-6 DI VVT. _3.6L_ V-6 Twin-Turbo engine, radiator size is about the same as the Cruze with that itty bitty 1.4L in it. Makes a difference in fan operation.

Summer seems like eons ago, ha, can't even remember if that little fan did kick on with the AC.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ac won't come on when the outside temp is below freezing. 

I have rarely heard the fan kick on the cool the engine, though sometimes you can feel the idle dip when idling at a stoplight. 

In months when my ac is on, the fan will run on low speed, barely audible - mostly for cooling of the high pressure side of the system. 

If you hear the Cruzes fan sounding like a jet engine, something's wrong with your car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The fan does run with AC and defrost, just like every other car I have owned(turns at slow speed). On my 2004 cavalier I was driving down a road with 10inches of snow and plowing a bit with the front bumper. 

When I went to leave and started my car there was a horrible racket that sounded like I was going to blow my engine. Popping the hook right away could see the cooling fan was off balance and running(was on defrost). shutting off the car and unhooking the battery(just in case so fan could not turn on), I wiped all the snow/ice build up off the fan blades. Started the car and the noise was gone.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For the aid of the OP and his question, cooling fan relays and fuses are located under the hood by the left fender side.

Flipping the cover over has a diagram and names of the fuses and relays. Found this to be more accurate than the data given on page 10-36 in the owners manual. With a locked rotor, probability of a blown fuse is very likely.

Beyond replacing the relays or the fuse, would need a shop manual for this, controlled by the PCM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Gus_Mahn,

I’m sorry to hear of your vehicle concern. I understand that your vehicle has no warranty, but please let us know if you would like for us to take a further look into your concern. If our assistance is needed, please send us a PM with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. We look forward to your reply!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Kristen. It's obvious how hard GM is working to make this car a continued success. It turns out that the fan is working fine, but the condenser has a hole in it. The fan only runs in AC/defrost mode with the AC pressure switch satisfied. There was none of the mass air/fan weirdness, since the ac needs to be charged. The fan does come on if the car gets hot enough. Hopefully all will be good once the condenser is replaced and the AC is recharged.


----------

